# ICQ 5.1 und QIP, Keine Anmeldung?



## Ares_Providence (1. Juli 2008)

Leute sacht mal könnt ihr euch mit QIP oder ICQ 5.1 Anmelden nur das verf**** ICQ 6 geht und das ist wohl das anfälligste was es gibt.

QIP sagt das ich ne andere version nehmen muss und beim Neuen ist das PW angeblich immer falsch -.-

5.1 will gar nichts machen ....

Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrung im moment gemacht?

Edit: und wer hatte ne neue ICQ nummer in seinen Account mit dem Namen ICQ System ?


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juli 2008)

Bei mir geht QIP (Infium) einwandfrei.


----------



## JimBeam (1. Juli 2008)

Die alten QIP Version bis einschliesslich 8060 gehen nicht mehr aber 8070 geht. http://p6.ru/qip8070.exe


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Heute auch mit dem Problem gekämpft, dass ICQ unbedingt Version 6 installieren wollte. Da musste ich erst mal tief durchatmen, denn diesen kunterbunten Jahrmarkt wollte ich mir auf gar keinen Fall antun. Mein Retter in der Not war dann der gute McZonk, der mich auf folgende Seite lotste.

murb.com - ICQ-Tools, Programme, Scripts, Wallpapers

Ende gut - Alles gut. 

Die zusätzliche ICQ-Nummer soll übrigens eine Service-Nummer sein. Du kannst sie also beruhigt löschen. Es handelt sich nicht, wie viele zuerst dachten, um einen Hackerangriff.


----------



## McZonk (1. Juli 2008)

Komischweise funktioniert bei mir QIP 8030 noch. Vllt liegts daran dass ich den User "ICQ System" frühzeitig aus meiner Kontaktliste gekickt hatte


----------



## JimBeam (1. Juli 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Komischweise funktioniert bei mir QIP 8030 noch. Vllt liegts daran dass ich den User "ICQ System" frühzeitig aus meiner Kontaktliste gekickt hatte



Bei nem Kumpel geht auch QIP 8040 noch, bei mir gingen alle bis zur 8060 nicht mehr nur die neue 8070 und Infium.
den ICQ System User hab ich auch gleich wieder entfernt.


----------



## Ares_Providence (1. Juli 2008)

hast du das normale Infinium?
ich habe das QIP Jeak, und das Psynova und es geht nicht mehr -.-

Das 6er macht mich gerade matsch im schädel,


----------



## JimBeam (1. Juli 2008)

Versuch das QIP 8070 was ich weiter oben verlinkt habe das geht eigentlich bei allen.


----------



## Ares_Providence (1. Juli 2008)

das hat er mir ebend nicht angezeigt beim aktualieseren der hat wohl wieder aussen cache geladen oder ich bn blinder als gedacht *g*

ist englisch muss ich mal nach nen Sprach Paket ausschau halten.
Aber es läuft und das ist das wichtigste.
Vorallem mus ich anmerken das von Jeak.de ist Stark an das normale QIP angelehnt.

Aber was mich verwundert die ganzen seiten wo man QIP laden konnte waren nicht mehr aufrufbar was ich sehr übel fand mittlerweile geht es wieder


----------



## JimBeam (1. Juli 2008)

Wegen der Sprache habe ich einfach den LI Ordner aus der alten QIP Version in die 8070 reinkopiert, genauso wie die Ordner User und Skins. Funktioniert wieder alles wunderbar.


----------



## BANE (2. Juli 2008)

Miranda hat die Probleme nicht

Miranda IM - Home of the Miranda IM client. Smaller, Faster, Easier


----------



## Ares_Providence (2. Juli 2008)

ausgeschlossen ist Trillian und glaube auc hder GMX messenger, ich wette das die ganz alten wie 2003b und sowas auch nimmer laufen.
Schade eigentlich das war einer der besten.

Naja dank Jimbeam geht es alles wieder.
Ich werde die momente in dennen ich ICQ 6 nutzen mussste nie vergessen, ein € zeichen löschte alles und kopiert mir irgendwelche sätze darein. 

Ich schaue mal wie das blad mit der neuen 9003 version von QIP ist. komischerweise geht aber wohl nicht alle mehr davon.


----------

